# Grand Cayman scooter rental



## Larry (Nov 4, 2006)

We will be going to Morritts Grand December 3-10 and in order to get FF ticket on Delta I am leaving a few days early and my wife will arrive December 3. we have a car reserved for the week at Morritts but I am thinking of renting a scooter for two days to scope out the island before she arrives. I will be staying on seven mile beach at the Marriott Courtyard and was wondering where I can get a scooter rental near the Marriott. I have rented scooters in Bermuda and Cabo and it was real easy getting around on it after a quick lesson. Is this something anyone else has ever done in Grand Cayman and is it safe to ride there?

I'm also making last minute plans such as Stingray City ( even after what has happened I still feel it is pretty safe to do). Reserve a show for the barefoot man at the reef. Go snorkling at Morrits ( Will the dock be completed by December 3?) and Rum Point. Go to Portofino and the Lighthouse for Dinner. What other suggestions to you all have for must do activities and restaurants ( We enjoy seafood and Italian and don't eat meat). We like all water activities but don't Scuba dive so any recommended snorkling trips or party boats for sailing or just sightseeing? 

Can't wait to go and if anyone else will be at Morritts or the reef maybe we can get together for dinner or drinks?


----------



## caribbeansun (Nov 5, 2006)

I've never rented a scooter and haven't seen all that many on the island so I can't help with that.

If you want to do shopping check out the cruise ship schedule and head for town on low volume days.  http://www.caymanport.com/schedule.htm

You can rent bikes, do some kayaking, etc

Contract Ocean Frontiers for their snorkel trips although if you are a strong swimmer some of the best is right out front of the The Reef and Morritts out by the reef so you might want to wait and see if you think it's necessary.  If you had any desire to try scuba I would recommend a resort course through Ocean Frontiers - well worth the price of admission IMO.

Botantical gardens is an okay diversion for a couple of hours and not far from the resort (go in the morning before the heat of mid-day gets too much).

Consider driving into George Town to Grand Old House for a nice meal on the water so you can see the sunset - reservations are a must and you have to request a waterside table.

Sit back and enjoy the sun and the quiet of the East End.  Enjoy!


----------

